# 2. Monitor anschließen beim Mac



## fabr (18. August 2005)

Hi,

Wie kann ich einen 2. Monitor an den Mac anschließen?

Brauche ich dafür dieses (http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...4X3raOYaQMtCmNkxh/1.0.11.1.0.6.12.1.24.1.17.0) Kabel?

Habe leider null ahnung von Macs... 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. August 2005)

1. Warum 2 mal das gleiche Bild?
2. Der Apple Store Link geht nicht. Die Session ist abgelaufen. Hilfreicher wäre der Produktname und/oder die Produktnummer.
3. Normalerweise brauchst Du keine weiteren Kabel für einen weiteren Monitor, wenn Du eine Grafikkarte hast, die mehrere Bildschirme unterstützt. Du benötigst zwei normale Monitore mit stinknormalem MAC VGA-Stecker. Du brauchst nur ein zwischenkabel, wenn du normale PC-Norm Stecker (weil PC-Bildschirm) hast.


----------



## paraphan (7. September 2005)

Beim länglichen Stecker links neben deinem Monitorkabel. Falls du ein VGA-Kabel anschließen willst, brauchst du einen Adapter DVI-VGA.


----------



## Azi (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Das ist der ADC Anschluss. Du brauchst einen ADC-DVI oder ADV-VGA Adapter:

http://www.gefen.com/images/dvi-to-adc.gif


----------

